# [GCC] gcc 4.2 ?? (Résolu)

## julroy67

Salut tout le monde,

donc j'aimerais savoir, si quelqu'un le sait pourquoi GCC 4.2 (http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?gcc-4.2.0) n'est toujours pas dans portage, c'est quand même notre outil pour Gentoo. ^^

Enfin si les devs de GCC pensent qu'il est stable pourquoi ne pas l'avoir ? Voila, bref si quelqu'un à des infos là dessus.

----------

## CryoGen

Il est dans portage...

```
[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:  

   (2.95)   [P]*2.95.3-r9 [P]~*2.95.3-r10

   (3.1)   [P]*3.1.1-r2

   (3.2)   [P]-*3.2.2 [P]*3.2.3-r4

   (3.3)   [P]~3.3.2-r7 ~3.3.5-r1 ~3.3.5.20050130-r1 ~3.3.6 ~3.3.6-r1

   (3.4)   ~3.4.1-r3 3.4.4-r1 3.4.5 ~3.4.5-r1 ~3.4.6 3.4.6-r1 3.4.6-r2

   (4.0)   ~*4.0.3 ~*4.0.4

   (4.1)   ~4.1.0-r1 4.1.1 4.1.1-r1 4.1.1-r3 4.1.2

   (4.2)   [M]**4.2.0

```

Mais il est masqué.

----------

## Desintegr

Rien ne t'empêche de le démasquer et de le tester toi-même.

Mais ensuite ne te plains pas si certaines compilations ne passent plus.  :Smile: 

----------

## julroy67

ah ok, quelqu'un d'autre pour la raison de pas en stable ou au moins instable ?

----------

## CryoGen

L'integration d'un nouveau compilo demande beaucoup de test  :Wink: 

Et je ne vois pas pourquoi ton titre de topic est off   :Rolling Eyes: 

Le sujet est portage et gcc dans notre distrib, bref c'est loin d'etre off... un petit effort svp  :Smile: 

----------

## xhub

Si tu veux te lancer la dedans, je ne puis que te conseiller la lecture de ce topic : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-452816.html

----------

## geekounet

Gentoo est basée sur ... la compilation. Donc GCC est une part importante du système, et il faut s'assurer pour chaque nouvelle version majeure/mineure que l'ensemble des paquets dans portage puissent compiler avec sans problème. Ce qui requiert donc beaucoup de tests et des mois de travail. C'est la raison pour laquelle on a toujours du retard à ce niveau là, c'est pour s'assurer de garder une Gentoo stable, et la cohérence de l'arbre Portage.

----------

## julroy67

@Cryo : M'enfin je pensais que c'est OFF dans le sens ou j'ai aucun problème avec GCC, pour éviter de penser et/ou dans la recherche que ça peut aider pour un problème.  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est des autres, merci de m'avoir éclairé.

----------

## geekounet

Oublie pas le (résolu)  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je l'utilise depuis qu'il est dans portage (masqué) et jusqu'à présent je n'ai rencontré aucun problème, mais c'est vrai que le teste et a tes risques et périls.

----------

## Alexis

gcc 4.2 est pas encore totalement prêt, certains programmes c++ compilent plus (très peu), mais surtout, gcc 4.2 met des instructions "instruction invalide" quand il y a des casts vraiment trop violents, ce qui pête par exemple, et pas des moindres, openssl ( https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=158324 )

il y a peut être d'autres soucis que je n'ai pas rencontrés

----------

## titoucha

Je précise que je n'ai pas tout recompilé mon système avec gcc-4.2.0, ce qui explique que par chance je n'ai pas encore rencontré de programmes qui bloquent.

----------

## CryoGen

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> @Cryo : M'enfin je pensais que c'est OFF dans le sens ou j'ai aucun problème avec GCC, pour éviter de penser et/ou dans la recherche que ça peut aider pour un problème. 
> 
> Pour ce qui est des autres, merci de m'avoir éclairé.

 

Ici c'est un forum communautaire, pas seulement un forum d'entraide (même si certain ne s'en servent que pour ca  :Very Happy: ) donc là ce n'est pas OFF  :Wink: 

----------

## julroy67

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ici c'est un forum communautaire, pas seulement un forum d'entraide (même si certain ne s'en servent que pour ca ) donc là ce n'est pas OFF 

 

C'est pas faux, ok j'abandonne j'ai perdu   :Laughing:  .

@all : Ah ben merci, c'est bien plus clair, alors je vais attendre la fin du hard masked quand même. Puis comme je suis en ~x86 ça devrait plus être trop long. C'est surtout intéressant pour le prochain Core2Duo que je vais acheter. :p

----------

## titoucha

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> C'est pas faux, ok j'abandonne j'ai perdu   .

 

Alors il faut changer ton titre   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *julroy67 wrote:*   

> @all : Ah ben merci, c'est bien plus clair, alors je vais attendre la fin du hard masked quand même. Puis comme je suis en ~x86 ça devrait plus être trop long. C'est surtout intéressant pour le prochain Core2Duo que je vais acheter. :p

 

Les optimisations pour le Core2 c'est pour GCC 4.3 si je me trompe pas.

----------

## julroy67

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors il faut changer ton titre  

 

C'est fait ^^

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Les optimisations pour le Core2 c'est pour GCC 4.3 si je me trompe pas.

 

Arf, j'aurais mal lu ?   :Embarassed:   Humm possible, bon c'est pas grave, mais une nouvelle version de GCC, c'est toujours pas mal.   :Very Happy: 

----------

